# halp!



## HeDgielOver101 (Jul 25, 2010)

okay so i bought emma a new cage yesterday from Petsmart, it was on sale. spent 125.OO $ in total. Only because it has a second level to it. i thought emma would like having a second level. so everythings in the cage, toys, food, water, wheel and house. i have the water and wheel on the second level. the water hooks onto the cage so she wont knock it down or throw her bedding into it. the girl i bought emma from had her in a big tupperware box. I decided to get her another cage, just a regular guinea pig cage with wire walls NOT FLOOR. then i got her 2 houses so its not so .. 'blah' .. i then decided to get a wheel. Because hedgehogs need another way to run and thought that would give her something to do also. PROBLEM. she doesnt use the wheel  cause she's never seen one or tried one out because the previous owner didnt supply a wheel for her. And also on going up on the second level are stairs. they are plastic with little ridges on it. its also wavy. but that might be the problem. she'll climb down but wont walk up. Does she just have to get use to this? .. what if she never uses it? Im sorry this is so long!!

Jenell<3


----------



## HeDgielOver101 (Jul 25, 2010)

How can i get her to use the ramp and the wheel?!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

First off, you have to make sure the platform has a solid wall and same with the ramp because you don't want her falling off it by accident. Some hedgies will never use the ramp or the second floor.

As with the wheel some hedgies take a while to figure it out, but most will figure it out by themselves


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Emma is probably adjusting the massive amount of change in her life right now. In time she will probably become more curious and start exploring her cage. Like Shae said, just make it is all safe before she does start exploring so that there is no way she can fall and hurt herself. Remember, hedgehogs don't have good sight and depth perception and so they will walk off "cliffs" (like a ramp or an upper level).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She may never use the second level or ramp. Some love their second level, others won't use it. You have to make sure both ramp and second level are fully enclosed so she can't walk off the edge. Also, the ramp needs to be at a very shallow angle. If too steep, they won't use it. 

Having the wheel on the second level may be the reason she won't use it. Try putting it on the main level. What type and size wheel is it? Perhaps she just doesn't like the wheel. Some hedgies catch on to a wheel really quick and others can take weeks, sometimes months to catch on and its the same at any age. Not ever having one makes no difference as to how quickly they catch on.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

That sale price, inclusion of the word "guinea pig," and description of the ramp make me think you got the "super pet" brand cage. The waviness of that ramp can be a problem... it goes from a good incline to one that's pretty steep for a hedgie, back to okay, back to steep. And, of course, you'd need to modify it and the ledge so hedgie cannot fall.

I have several cages. Here's what I did with my super pet one: Set the bottom floor up for hedgie's use. Put everything there that hedgie needs - food, water, house/box/igloo, wheel, etc... Use ramp in art project. Then move the 2nd floor close to the top of the cage and store hedgehog related supplies on it - like extra cage liners, wheel mats, and hedgiebags. 

Even though hedgie isn't using her wheel yet, she'll likely come around and enjoy it greatly one of these days. I'm hoping you have a nice solid-surface wheel like a bucket wheel or a Comfort Wheel.


----------



## HeDgielOver101 (Jul 25, 2010)

i took back the cage&wheel from petsmart because i changed my mind about the second levels. and the wheel, it was too small, and no its NOT wire wheel. plan on buying her the bigger wheel


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, you need the largest size for anything you want them to fit in... Usually the ferret size. Your hedgehog will more likely figure out how to use the wheel if you make it more accessible and put it on the same level.


----------

